# Nicht-Musik Dateien auf Mini-Disc brennen



## Dumm wie Brot (18. August 2003)

Ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich Net-MD Player (MD-Player imit dem man per USB Musik vom PC auf MD brennen kann)
 ... theoretisch ist das Gerät doch ein ganz normaler Brenner mit einer CD die lediglich ein kleineres Speichervolumen hat ... das heist es wäre doch möglich mit der richtigen Software auch Filme oder andere Dateien dadrauf zu brennen und das ganze wie ein normales Speichermedium zu benutzen, ginge das ? 
Kennt einer schon Software die dafür ausgelegt ist ? 

MfG und danke im Vorraus


----------



## Whizzly (15. September 2003)

hiho,
Offenbar sind wir die einzigen, die einen solchen netmd haben 
Issn schöner Denkansatz, kenne aber kein Programm in der Richtung.
Sony hat sich da ja Kopierschutz-technisch recht gut abgesichert, ich sag mal:
technisch sicher in irgendeiner form durchführbar, wobei du dann die Formatierung der MD (also Audio oder DatenDisk) ändern musst, und somit wahrscheinlich der MDPlayer damit nichts mehr anfangen kann... ausserdem gäbe es denk ich diese Möglichkeit bei Stationären Geräten schon lange, wenn es in irgendeiner Form machbar (bzw sinnvoll) wäre ... schwierig zu sagen  
aber grundsätzlich hat man ja nen brenner oder ?  
schönen tag noch 
whizzly


----------



## Tim C. (15. September 2003)

Es gibt von Sony für solche Zwecke spezielle Daten-MD Laufwerke, die aber meines Wissens nach, nicht in Europa vertrieben werden.
Diese kann man dann beispielsweise als Modullaufwerk in die Sony eigenen VAIO Laptops einsetzen.

offtopic: jaja es ist eben nicht so leicht 1337 seine Filme so zu speichern, wie in Matrix oder Strange Days


----------

